# Ohio’s two pole limit thoughts



## Crappie&eyes

Just curious what you guys think about the two lines regulation that Ohio has. I’ve fished Indiana, Michigan and Pennsylvania which all have three pole limits. Also lived 5 minutes from Barkley Lake in Kentucky which has no limit.


----------



## Specwar

Don’t see an issue with it. In Oregon you can only fish 1.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Crappie&eyes said:


> Just curious what you guys think about the two lines regulation that Ohio has. I’ve fished Indiana, Michigan and Pennsylvania which all have three pole limits. Also lived 5 minutes from Barkley Lake in Kentucky which has no limit.


It is going to be 3 for Lake Erie soon. I think 1 per arm is enough but that's me.


----------



## fishcrazy20

Here we go again. My thoughts are if Ohio wants to go with 3 poles make it so only a single hook on each line if your fishing with 3 rods. Or, for 20 bucks you can use 2, not a bad deal. If you want to fish with more than that, 10 bucks extra per rod.


----------



## Lundy

It does appear that Lake Erie will be going to 3 rods per person in 2020. I don't believe it will be a statewide change.


----------



## Bluegillin'

I believe when I fished at Rice Lake in Ontario you were only allowed one rod there as well. Those southerners that spider rig for crappie would be going nuts with only 1-2 rods when they are used to 10


----------



## Baloogala

Personally, when I've been able to have more than 1 in the water at a time it has not gone well...mostly when fishing for trout in the fall/winter. The only way it ever works for me is if I'm fishing toward the bottom with what I call a hillbilly rig and then I'm casting and retrieving something else, but I have had both hit at the same time, so it's a matter of what to grab.


----------



## stelgofish1

Never understood the rod limit when there are fish limits anyways


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Three rods on Erie? It should be statewide!


----------



## rutty

/


Lundy said:


> It does appear that Lake Erie will be going to 3 rods per person in 2020. I don't believe it will be a statewide change.


Only a matter of time before it is state wide regulation.


----------



## rutty

I don't think there should be a rod limit if you have a creel limit. However, I do believe this law is in place for the bank fishermen, not the boater. I don't think they want 1 guy to take up a section of bank that could be occupied by multiple people because that 1 guy has 10 rods out. Again, this is just my opinion I have no proof of this to be actual.


----------



## crittergitter

Frankly, I think it is DUMB to make it 3 for Lake Erie and not the whole state.


----------



## matticito

I fish with 3 at pymatuning off the causeway. Often similar results. Skunk


----------



## Wally Diver

I live in Ohio but fish some in Indiana. You miss a lot of fish using 3 poles. I've tried it and 2 poles is better for me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Wally Diver said:


> I live in Ohio but fish some in Indiana. You miss a lot of fish using 3 poles. I've tried it and 2 poles is better for me.


It just all depends on how you fish. No using 2 poles will not benefit me,the guy that casts for saugeyes,crappies,bass,95% of the time. But will benefit the crappie fisherman that likes to rig. The catfisherman drifting baits,or a single guy in a boat trolling for saugeyes.. these guys can easily handle 3 rods or more per person if allowed.


----------



## Shortdrift

If I cant get my fish with two rods, then shame on me. Most of the time I only use one rod but have a second rigged when bass and saugeye fishing. I will fish two when crappie and perch are slow.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Trolling and drifting for cats. Trolling for muskie. These would be times I would use three and it would catch me more fish !


----------



## Cobe24

I would use 3 through the ice for panfish. Would help to pattern hot colors and baits for the day. Also, could put a minnow down on a pimple for eyes on some of the flats on Indian while panfishing with other 2. That is the only use I would have for 3.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Im mostly a catfisherman and 3 rods would help me a lot some nights the bite is few and far between so 3 rods would let me to use different baits to see what they want live or cut bait like shad or skipjack live chubs bluegills or bullheads .I target big flatheads. I don't agree with only Lake Erie needs to be statewide


----------



## ohiojmj

My answer to DNR guy checking my Erie walleye yesterday: Yes, I'd like 3 lines, particularly when I'm solo and need to find the lure/bait of choice and "what's good for the goose is good for gander" so 3 lines for all of Ohio. Now Quebec's single line rule really needs some work!


----------



## RMK

i'll say it every time the topic comes up.... just incase somebody important does read this stuff.... 3+rods per person state wide would be my vote


----------



## CyrusDvirus

3 Rods seems ridiculous, seems like we are just trying to further pollute our waterways with snagged lines and lures and catch more fish than we need due to greed. I know it's probably an unpopular opinion but that's my thoughts.


----------



## Atavistic By Nature

Until this year I didn't know the limit was two, I'd been told it was three, so I would always put 2 catfish poles out at night and fish for bait with a third line then switch to bass once I had enough. Whoops. I think limiting us to two poles is stupid. There's already a bag limit so let me be efficient by catching 'gills while I fish one cutbait and one live bait to see which they're wanting, damn!


----------



## Flathead76

Two rods is plenty.


----------



## MagicMarker

Flathead76 said:


> Two rods is plenty.


You fish two rods I'll fish three. There. We're both happy


----------



## Flathead76

MagicMarker said:


> You fish two rods I'll fish three. There. We're both happy


Fish four or five for all I care.


----------



## Catstalker1956

When flathead fishing I'm on the water a couple of hours before dark. Like to put two poles in the water. Then would like to be able to have a pole for casting until the action starts. Would be nice to have three for trollling. i'm for the three poles, there are still restrictions for how many fish you can catch.


----------



## Muddy

If you can't catch fish with 2 rods, I doubt that the third rod will make much difference.


----------



## KaGee

I predicted this very thing a few weeks ago in the Erie forum... Three poles for Erie only won't be enough. State wide or not at all.


----------



## floater99

Im satisfied with two rods if you want to use three go ahead I may also at some point


----------



## RMK

Flathead76 said:


> Two rods is plenty.


you use 2. i'll use 8


----------



## Flathead76

RMK said:


> you use 2. i'll use 8


You use 16. I’ll use 1.


----------



## All Thumbs

when fishing for channels i like to put out 6 different baits and see which ones are working best that night


----------



## dgfidler

I support the new rule for Lake Erie and would support the 3 rod rule statewide. Those who set the rules must be comfortable with increased harvest of Lake Erie walleye from private boats. In my experience trolling on Erie, 18 fish with six lines is more easily achieved than 12 fish with four lines. I think with six lines you can figure out what’s working more quickly and when you catch a fish or two you have a higher percentage of your spread still fishing. When you get a double with two people you lose 50% of the spread for the time it takes to get the rod(s) back in the water. Maybe I’m just inefficient, but I think way more people will reach the limit on a given day than do now. We’ve had days recently where the fishing on Erie is so good that four lines is enough even with three or four people on board. Any more and the workload approaches that of work and this is supposed to be fun. When it’s slow, the additional lines will be helpful though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wonder how much collateral damage will be done to the musky population if they increase the rod limit to 3 per person on West Branch and Leesville?


----------



## Flathead76

Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder how much collateral damage will be done to the musky population if they increase the rod limit to 3 per person on West Branch and Leesville?


Not many people keep them. The only real damage that I would see with that would be muskies being caught and released in very warm water. Imagine that could be hard on the population.


----------



## winguy7

More rods makes a huge difference when flathead fishing. Seems like when I'm by myself I'm lucky to get a couple bites a night. One other person and two more rods in.......alot more bites. Like said before you can try different baits and depths. Plus if u want you can cast for different species.....there's pretty much only one thing in the lake that will eat a bullhead.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Flathead76 said:


> Not many people keep them. The only real damage that I would see with that would be muskies being caught and released in very warm water. Imagine that could be hard on the population.


Yep that what I 'd be worried about...collateral damage. If 3 rods let you catch (not keep) 50% more muskies per trip, then you could have up to 50% more muskies dieing due to the stress of being caught.


----------



## crittergitter

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep that what I 'd be worried about...collateral damage. If 3 rods let you catch (not keep) 50% more muskies per trip, then you could have up to 50% more muskies dieing due to the stress of being caught.


I'm in favor of it statewide, but you do bring up a good point. Plus, a 3rd line per person increases the chance of lines tangling. This could extend the time involved when dealing with a musky boatside.


----------



## drock

well i like to use 3 hook alabama rigs so yeah that’ll suck if they limit it. question though, when i go fishing i always take all my poles , 6-7 of them but obviously i only fish one at a time. i’ve never been pulled over by the dnr and i did not read anything about the number of poles in ur boat just the number of hooks which is limit of 3 for alabama rigs. is there a limit to the number of poles in your boat assuming you are not trolling fishing one pole at a time? thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crappie/Eyes

Those pushing for a three-rod limit may be the new crop of crappie fishermen that have setup their boats for spider rigging. Having been a very early spider rigger in Ohio ( 10 years +), I can understand why - more rods equal more fish..

I think that more rods can be both an advantage and a curse from a spider rigging POV. In central ohio lakes and rivers, hooking a large catfish or wiper can really create a massive tangle with two rods per person, let alone three.. Secondly, slow trolling over fallen trees or unknown brush piles can also start a " chinese fire drill" for the fishermen when it comes to trying save multiple rigs and prevent rod damage.

I'm not as concerned so much about the quantity of crappies caught as I am about the quality of the fish in the cooler and self-enforce a 10.inch minimum.. Nine inch "potatoe chips" are just too small to sacrifice the future potential of these fish.. If your going to increase the number of crappie rods to 3, I would suggest considering increasing the. minimum size as well to 10 inches. 

IF......crappie spider rig fishermen are behind the increase in the number of rods, the state, with input from those that would be affected, could consider setting up a section in the regulations to address the use of spider rigs and leave other species and methods of fishing alone.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes

Crappie&eyes said:


> Just curious what you guys think about the two lines regulation that Ohio has. I’ve fished Indiana, Michigan and Pennsylvania which all have three pole limits. Also lived 5 minutes from Barkley Lake in Kentucky which has no limit.[/QUOT
> P.S. Crappie&eyes You. might consider changing your name tag as I tend stir up things on this site and am certain you would not want o be confused with an old fart just trying to catch crappies for the grandchildren[
> 
> Crappie/Eyes
> QUOTE]


----------



## Crappie&eyes

Like I said in my first post I lived in Kentucky where there is no limit on lines in the water and I still only used two rods. If the state does pass the three line limit and it makes no difference to me if they do, it doesn’t mean you have to use 3 rods. I’m not buying there will be more fish die from fishermen using three poles if they are released. I’ve seen guys spider rigging here in Ohio have 8 rods in the water and only two people in the boat.


----------



## Crappie&eyes

drock said:


> well i like to use 3 hook alabama rigs so yeah that’ll suck if they limit it. question though, when i go fishing i always take all my poles , 6-7 of them but obviously i only fish one at a time. i’ve never been pulled over by the dnr and i did not read anything about the number of poles in ur boat just the number of hooks which is limit of 3 for alabama rigs. is there a limit to the number of poles in your boat assuming you are not trolling fishing one pole at a time? thx!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have 50 poles in your boat if you want but only two rods can be in the water.


----------



## FISHIN 2

That's a bunch of crap. If they are going to implement 3 poles, why choose a region, it should be statewide. Only catering to the dollar zone. Better re-think this one.


----------



## rutty

Crappie/Eyes said:


> Those pushing for a three-rod limit may be the new crop of crappie fishermen that have setup their boats for spider rigging. Having been a very early spider rigger in Ohio ( 10 years +), I can understand why - more rods equal more fish..
> 
> I think that more rods can be both an advantage and a curse from a spider rigging POV. In central ohio lakes and rivers, hooking a large catfish or wiper can really create a massive tangle with two rods per person, let alone three.. Secondly, slow trolling over fallen trees or unknown brush piles can also start a " chinese fire drill" for the fishermen when it comes to trying save multiple rigs and prevent rod damage.
> 
> I'm not as concerned so much about the quantity of crappies caught as I am about the quality of the fish in the cooler and self-enforce a 10.inch minimum.. Nine inch "potatoe chips" are just too small to sacrifice the future potential of these fish.. If your going to increase the number of crappie rods to 3, I would suggest considering increasing the. minimum size as well to 10 inches.
> 
> IF......crappie spider rig fishermen are behind the increase in the number of rods, the state, with input from those that would be affected, could consider setting up a section in the regulations to address the use of spider rigs and leave other species and methods of fishing alone.


This is not because of the crappie Spider Rigger pushing these regulations. The law is going in effect for Lake Erie only. This is being pushed by the walleye troller on Lake Erie to increase the rod limit.


----------



## zimmerj

We only have two hands.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

zimmerj said:


> We only have two hands.


Tru,but the boat I fish out of has 8 rod holders


----------



## BadgerYaker

Crappie&eyes said:


> You can have 50 poles in your boat if you want but only two rods can be in the water.


This made me laugh, because I fish 1 rod, and i usually have 8 on my kayak and it does look ridiculous.


----------



## Lundy

I am personally very neutral on any provision to change regulations from 2 to 3 rods. I am not neutral on enacting a change in regulation for only one region of the state. If there is to be a change enacted make it statewide or don't do it at all in my opinion.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Strongly agree with the above.


----------



## Brahmabull71

I’ll be honest...I’m in favor for the 3 rods both on Erie and inland lakes. When trolling, I can now run three guys instead of 4 and still have a similar program on Erie. Casting it doesn’t change anything obliviously. Crappie spider rigging would be nice for two guys and 6 rods to spread baits. Limits are set to protect the fishery / species so who cares if I use 10 rods? If I’m done at 9am, chances are I’m going to go support local economy with my dollars (although I’m not ‘that guy’ who has to race to a limit to promote himself to his buddies...I’m doing this because I LOVE time spent outdoors).

For those arguing about mortality rate, do some research on exactly how many fish caught will not survive if treated correctly. Very few in shallow water will die. Muskie is the only argument that could be made against the previous statement and most Muskie purists I know don’t target them when they know mortality rates are high anyway like in the summer. Simply put, just because you can use more rods does NOT mean you can’t exercise your own judgement and not use that third rod. Nobody is stopping you.

I would have liked to see a separate $5/10 ‘stamp’ with all proceeds going back to adequate cleaning facilities and overall park maintenance like better ramp lighting and dock maintenance. I feel like they ‘lost revenue’ by not doing it this way to promote our resources and therefore influence other states to come and spend money in Ohio.

Frankly I don’t catfish, but I have friends that do especially on the Ohio River and it would be nice for them to increase their bites with one extra rod. Perch...bass...panfish...does it really change anything? No.

The problem I have with discussions such as this, they seem one sided. Laws are in place to appeal to the masses and protect fisheries / species. A bass guy will never utilize 3 rods in my mind. A saugeye guy who fishes by himself at Hoover after work in the evenings trolling may be leaping for joy. The resource is not impacted negatively and neither is the fisherman, so what’s the harm? Why have soooo many other states already enacted such restrictions if it were harmful?

At the end of the day, it comes down to just because you can, doesn’t mean YOU have to.


----------



## Southernsaug

The places multiple rods are a problem to other people is public access points. Places like public piers, tailwaters and open shorelines. Two people with six rods can and will take up 30 or even 50 yards of public fishing space with static lines out in all directions. I see it now with just two rods and I think it's rude. If there are no other people or just a couple then spread them out, but in popular times (like evenings) it's just being a rude space hog. Most of the comments have been about boat use. Frankly who cares within a boat run all the lines you can. I think the spirit of the law was controlling land fishing.


----------



## All Thumbs

Southernsaug said:


> I see it now with just two rods and I think it's rude.


it has been my experience that fellow fishermen make room for other fishermen when possible and welcome the company


----------



## crappiedude

Like other have said If we're going to make the change to a 3 rod limit, *it should be statewide and not just for Lake Erie.*
I don't know what it is about the Ohio DNR but it sure seems they just do things the hard way.
Just like all the goofy rules when they 1st allowed Sunday hunting. They couldn't just say it's legal to hunt Sundays now, they added a bunch of pointless restrictions which were later removed.
I read somewhere that adding the 3rd pole to Lake Erie is likely the 1st step to making it legal statewide in the future. Why the Ohio DNR does this stupid crap is beyond me.



Brahmabull71 said:


> Frankly I don’t catfish, but I have friends that do especially on the Ohio River and it would be nice for them to increase their bites with one extra rod.


If they fish the portions of the river that border Ky they could buy a Ky license and fish all the rods they want.


----------



## dgfidler

I’ve seen the suggestion of the ‘stamp’ as Bramabull71 mentioned for the extra rod suggested several times in various places. I think that’s a great idea and would be a way to generate some extra revenue. If and when this goes statewide I hope that suggestion is heard by those writing the regs. Those that want the extra rod would gladly pay a little extra for it. I know I would personally get these stamps for all the licenses in my family but would only take advantage of the extra rod on Erie. A wide spread on Alum just wouldn’t work for us as the extra lines would have better chance of getting a wave runner than a fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I like the stamp idea to,as long as the money went back ,and its statewide.


----------



## Southernsaug

All Thumbs said:


> it has been my experience that fellow fishermen make room for other fishermen when possible and welcome the company


Your fishing different places than I am then. This is true to some extent, but mostly I would disagree, especially in the popular public access points. 

Crappiedude, There are way more hoops to jump through promulgating rules than most people realize. Many times it's a process of making deals with opposing people or groups to try something on a limited bases first. For instance organizations like the Farm Bureau resisted the Sunday hunting and had a strong enough lobby to stop it in the Wildlife counsel or legislature. So a deal was struck for a trial with limits. Not all of the people in DNR are idiots they are just doing the best they can in a job that has a lot of hoops to jump through. It's not as simple as just saying we'll do this, laws have multiple avenues of review and revision.


----------



## crappiedude

Southernsaug said:


> Your fishing different places than I am then. This is true to some extent, but mostly I would disagree, especially in the popular public access points.
> 
> Crappiedude, There are way more hoops to jump through promulgating rules than most people realize. Many times it's a process of making deals with opposing people or groups to try something on a limited bases first. For instance organizations like the Farm Bureau resisted the Sunday hunting and had a strong enough lobby to stop it in the Wildlife counsel or legislature. So a deal was struck for a trial with limits. *Not all of the people in DNR are idiots* they are just doing the best they can in a job that has a lot of hoops to jump through. It's not as simple as just saying we'll do this, laws have multiple avenues of review and revision.


I know and I do remember the opposition to Sunday hunting. I remember all the concessions that were made to get Sunday hunting to pass. I really don't even know who proposed all those ridiculous stipulations in the process. All of it in my opinion was unnecessary.
Just like this 3 rod rule...why just Erie? It doesn't make sense to me. Why make it harder than it is? Every week someone will post at least one question on here asking about regulations and what is legal. People don't take time to read the rules and they go mostly by hear-say.
I'm sure this will only add to the confusion of what is legal, what is not...is it 2 or 3 rods? 
Just 2 or 3 weeks ago I was listening to an outdoor radio show and the host was saying the 3 rod rule passed in Ohio and it's STATEWIDE. The co-host even questioned him, the co-host thought it might be just for Erie. He confirmed again, it's STATEWIDE. So I'm sure some uninformed guy is going to run out and tell everyone he know for a fact it's statewide, it has to be since he heard it on the radio.
FWIW I don't think the majority of folks who work for the DNR are idiots, I never said that.
I do think though that the DNR agrees to some of these ridiculous stipulations to help pass changes. I just don't see the need for all these worthless steps, just get to the point. That's what they are paid to do.
Again the change should be statewide.


----------



## Crappie&eyes

Southernsaug said:


> Your fishing different places than I am then. This is true to some extent, but mostly I would disagree, especially in the popular public access points.
> 
> Crappiedude, There are way more hoops to jump through promulgating rules than most people realize. Many times it's a process of making deals with opposing people or groups to try something on a limited bases first. For instance organizations like the Farm Bureau resisted the Sunday hunting and had a strong enough lobby to stop it in the Wildlife counsel or legislature. So a deal was struck for a trial with limits. Not all of the people in DNR are idiots they are just doing the best they can in a job that has a lot of hoops to jump through. It's not as simple as just saying we'll do this, laws have multiple avenues of review and revision.


There are some really good ideas on this topic, seems to be some who are upset with the ODNR. My question to them is have you ever taken your questions or opinions to the rules meeting in September? The public is welcome I believe this year it’s on September 2nd and is located at the District 1 headquarters.


----------



## Lundy

Southern Saug
I understand you point but not a good anolgy with Sunday hunting. 95% on lands hunted in Ohio are privately owned. DOW needed landowner buy in. Not the same as DOW fishing regulations only apply to public water


----------



## Southernsaug

"FWIW I don't think the majority of folks who work for the DNR are idiots"

However, there are some idiots there ...... as there are in most work places. Sad to say some are in decision making positions (they are mostly political appointees). There are a ton of great people though.

Lundy, the process is the same for all laws. That was my point. Propose the regulation, then get review by wildlife council and public feedback. Modify if necessary then submit to Administration for final approval and then entered into the revised code. That process is the same for fishing and hunting. There will be positive and negative input on all proposals. Just look at the discussion here. 

It's a tough balancing act keeping everyone happy


----------



## zimmerj

All Thumbs said:


> it has been my experience that fellow fishermen make room for other fishermen when possible and welcome the company


I don't think you have been fishing for steelhead in a crowded river.


----------



## Bob Owens

I am in favor of 3 or 4 rods statewide when I'm spider rigging for crappie it would be much nicer to have more than 2 rods or bank fishing for catfish.


----------



## Stephen J. DePugh

Crappie&eyes said:


> Just curious what you guys think about the two lines regulation that Ohio has. I’ve fished Indiana, Michigan and Pennsylvania which all have three pole limits. Also lived 5 minutes from Barkley Lake in Kentucky which has no limit.


Kentucky has a unlimited on poles


----------



## Daveo76

I fish the Ohio ( Greenup dam ) and we regulars don't dare fish with 2 on the sidewalk because we toss a bunch of lures, like folks using live bait on a R&R against the rail and tossing junk. I've seen a few people in my 40 yrs fishing there lose rods and reels. But I don't mind a 3 pole limit though.


----------



## Workingman

It's always funny watching someone else's pole get pulled in! Haha! When I was a kid a big carp pulled my new pole in at night while catfishing with dad. I'd fallen asleep with my bait like 5' from shore! I woke up swam out and grabbed it, handed it to dad and he reeled it in! Haha.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

There is no limit to number of poles in the boat, just the number being fished by each person. If I got pulled and there was a limit I would get a hefty fine as I keep the rod locker full and two on deck. I was at Lake Cumberland in KY earlier in the summer and at a gas station there was a guy fueling up for a night tourney and he had no less than 25 poles strapped to the deck of his bass boat, I would be tripping over them, stepping on them and who knows what else. The guys that troll 6-8 rods at a time amaze me, I do well trying to watch my two.


----------



## rutty

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> There is no limit to number of poles in the boat, just the number being fished by each person. If I got pulled and there was a limit I would get a hefty fine as I keep the rod locker full and two on deck. I was at Lake Cumberland in KY earlier in the summer and at a gas station there was a guy fueling up for a night tourney and he had no less than 25 poles strapped to the deck of his bass boat, I would be tripping over them, stepping on them and who knows what else. The guys that troll 6-8 rods at a time amaze me, I do well trying to watch my two.


When we fish KY or TN we like to troll 10 rods, 5 for each of us. It can get hectic if you get a striper or a big cat on, but it does let us experiment with different baits and depth to get the pattern figured out a little faster than only using 4 rods (2 each).


----------



## catfishjustin

My 2 cents on pole limits. Should be no limit on poles. If the law is changed to allow 3 poles it wont matter much to me. Limits are made to be broken.


----------



## Snakecharmer

catfishjustin said:


> My 2 cents on pole limits. Should be no limit on poles. If the law is changed to allow 3 poles it wont matter much to me. *Limits are made to be broken*.


Wow....


----------



## Richman

Interested parties may put comments in writing on DNRs website. Look in their news release at proposed rule changes, there is a link to the comments section. All comments on here should be there too.
They are accepting comments till Sept. 12
Rich


----------



## All Thumbs

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review#tabr1


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Richman said:


> Interested parties may put comments in writing on DNRs website. Look in their news release at proposed rule changes, there is a link to the comments section. All comments on here should be there too.
> They are accepting comments till Sept. 12
> Rich


Better place for catfishjustin to post his comments than on this site. Just sayin...


----------



## fastwater

^^^Agree!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45

Ive wrote 2 emails to them on this


----------

